# What to cover the foam with



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Parts of my layout are ready for a base to paint. What do I lay on the foam to make the flat surface not look like foam and be ready for paint?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I've used Sculptamold with good success. Easy to mix, work and color.

There are other brands of similar products.

Frederick


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've used Sculptamold with good success. Easy to mix, work and color.
> 
> ...



What is that?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sculptamold is, well, Sculptamold. https://www.amazon.com/AMACO-SC3-Sc...F8&qid=1519598916&sr=8-1&keywords=sculptamold

It is a very easy to use product made of Plaster of Paris, shredded paper, and white glue. I apply it in about a 1/8 to 1/4" thick layer over my entire layout, thicker in places to make small rises. It's only drawback is that it takes a while to completely cure.

Prices on Amazon seem a little high to me. Shop around.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Foam scenery*



swimmer_spe said:


> Parts of my layout are ready for a base to paint. What do I lay on the foam to make the flat surface not look like foam and be ready for paint?


swimmer_spe;

Once you have the main scenic features built, ditches, riverbeds, road underpasses, etc. dug out of the foam; and hills ridges. etc. built up above track level; you can paint the foam with ordinary latex house paint in a dirt brown color. If you want to add plaster, or sculptamold (a craft product used to fill areas) you can, but it's not essential as long as everything is shaped the way you want it. There will be voids in stacked foam hills that may require filling. I use Elmer's wood filler but any of the others will work. After whatever filler you choose is completely dry, (overnight) add another coat of dirt brown paint, then, while the paint is still wet, sprinkle on finely sifted real dirt, or whatever commercial scenery "dirt" product you prefer. Then dribble on some diluted (6 parts water, one part alcohol, and one part glue.) white glue (Elmer's type, not school glue) Next spray on some water with a household trigger sprayer like those used to water small plants. When the dirt layer has dried overnight, sprinkle on ground foam "grass". More dilute white glue followed by another spray of water, will attach the grass. Later add course ground foam bushes and poke/"plant" model trees. Congratulations! You have built scenery.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

swimmer_spe said:


> What is that?


Search Amazon for it.

It is sort of a "paper mache" product with a plaster additive.

There is also Celluclay which is a good paper mache product - I've used that as well.

There is a "recipe" I have seen that uses Vermiculite plus other ingredients - someone named it "Ground Goop".

1 part flat latex paint in color of your choice - brown is common
1 part Vermiculite
1 part Celluclay
3/4 part of Elmer's White Glue or equivalent
1 to 2 ounces of Lysol

Add water as needed for desired consistency.

I haven't tried that myself.

Frederick


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I use drywall joint compound to smooth out textures and imperfections in the rigid foam. Easy to find in any building supply store.

Mark


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I use drywall joint compound to smooth out textures and imperfections in the rigid foam. Easy to find in any building supply store.
> 
> Mark


I actually have some from when I did some drywall repairs.


----------

